# Scared and lost



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I had a long explanation of what happened but for some reason it got lost when I previewed the post. Here is a pic of me lost in the fog friday morning out from texas city ****. I think it is time to purchase that gps......


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Every boat should have at least a compass.

But if you want a GPS, get one.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Been there done that and dont like it.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Gps*

Dude ..... Guess your GPS was *G*rope - *P*ray - *S*earch! (grin)

Glad you are ok. Did you ever get any fishing done - or just head back in?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Words of wisdom....You cannot hold a straight course in the fog without some type of reference; landmark, compass, GPS. It can't be done. Don't go out in thick fog without some type of instrument.


----------



## savage (Dec 31, 2004)

Dude! Get the GPS right away and start planning to get the radar as well. 

We went out yesterday on plan B (Freeport run) and found patchy dense fog all morning, sometimes with visibility of 100 feet or less. But we knew exactly where we were with the GPS, and knew what was nearby and where the buddy boats were with the radar. 

Once we decided to head in, we knew exactly the heading to take and how far away we were at all times. The buddy boats started to run ahead of us, but in one particularly thick fog bank they stopped and called for us to lead. We guided them back to the jettys at cruising speed, where they were hesitant to run above hull speed when running blind. 

When we were approaching the end of the jettys, we were about 200 feet away before we could mark them visually, but we knew exactly where they were -- could see them on radar, and see them on the GPS, and knew that we were just inside of the North jetty. 

I could imagine the confusion and anxiety you must feel when fogged like that; not knowing where you are, not knowing which way to go, and not knowing if you were in or out of the ship lane.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Hmmm...that looks familiar...*

Been there, done that. Thank goodness for the compass and GPS. The shipping lanes can get busy at times.

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=12782

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

A GPS wouldn't keep you from getting run over, but it would help guide you around the shipping lanes, and boost your confidence. Even a simple route would be a big help. I quickly threw this pic together from my Mapsource CD.
Mike


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Also posted on Kayaks, Waders & Fog

As a new boater / fisherman I read the comments on the forums about going out in the fog with some concern. I am a commercial pilot of forty years and I am having a little trouble understanding why anyone would venture out in the fog? In aviation there are minimum requirements for operations in reduced visibility situations. In an aircraft you are operating solely with reference to your instruments for navigation and you are separated from other aircraft by Air Traffic Control. I realize that's aviation, however, I am surprised that there are boats traveling around in the fog with no means of separation. At a minimum, I would think, a compass, GPS and radar should be utilized IF, and I stress IF, someone must go out in the fog.

*Actions to take in fog...*If you see a fog bank approaching or fog starting to form be sure to fix your position by any and all means necessary, including electronically or by bearings. If possible, anchor and wait out the fog in an area which is too shallow to allow large ships in. Don't forget to ring your bell for 5 seconds every minute while at anchor. Post as many lookouts as you have onboard and listen intently for the sounds of other vessels. If you hear a vessel approaching, sound the optional one short - one prolonged - one short blast to notify them of your presence.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well seawings its like this. I left the boat ramp from texas city **** and it didn't look that bad. But once I got out the fog rolled in on top of me. I was able to stumble upon a bouy where I decided to tie up. This way I could listen to ships or barges that could be coming by without dropping anchor. Also, being tied to a buoy I figured I would be out of the ship's path. Once a barge came by I decided to follow it to hopefully get out of the fog and to be out of the ship channel. Well, the barge went way up the bay so when the fog finally lifted I had no idea where I was. So then I went to a shrimp boat to get pointed in the right direction(Texas city ****). I had a compass the whole time but wasn't for sure what exact direction to go. I assure that this will never happen again and I'm just glad nothing happen. I do know that it is a very scary thing when you are sitting in fog so thick that you can't see 40 feet all around you. Especially when the barge came by blowing his horn and you don't know if you are going to meet the front of it and it be too late. I hope that someone learns from my experience and realizes that fog can and will come in a hurry. I would advise to not go out with fog around especially without gps. 
By the way, I only fished for about 1 hour can caught nothing once the fog did lift.

Steve


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

GPS does not always work in a real heavy fog. Your GPS has to see the satellites.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I would advise to not go out with fog around especially without gps.
> By the way, I only fished for about 1 hour can caught nothing once the fog did lift.
> 
> Dude - I am just glad you are ok. When the fog - and really cold weather gets done - let me know and we can head out and catch some Bull Reds. Glad you are ok!
> ...


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*GPS Does Work in the Fog!*

Break, break...

Fisherpersons: the Global Positioning System DOES work in the fog. The downlink from the constellation of satellites is at radio frequencies and penetrates fog, rain, snow, clouds, etc. How do you think our warbirds were able to take out the bad guys in Iraq in the middle of Godawful sandstorms?

The only thing, I know of, that affects GPS signals is electronic jamming or atmospheric ionic phenomena.

Have a nice day and may we all catch fish and not collide in a fog bank.


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

sandman said:


> GPS does not always work in a real heavy fog. Your GPS has to see the satellites.


You are kidding right?


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*One Other Possible Problem With GPS*

Oh, one other thing that can affect GPS accuracy that I forgot to mention in my previous post:

If you happen to be at a position on the earth where, at that moment, only one or two satellites are in line-of-sight of your surface position. There are 24 active GPS satellites whizzing around the earth in a "constellation" of 12-hour-period orbits, 55 degrees inclination, giving virtually global coverage. In the situation where you are "seeing" only one or two satellites, your position accuracy would be degraded.

Seeing 3 satellites is good; 4 or more is best.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Ben There Done That!*

A couple years ago I went out of TX City with my brother in my 16ft Glastron Bass boat. The ONLY time I have ever gone to the coast w/o my compass. When we got there the fog was thick. Our plan was to slowly motor over to Pelican Island. I figured we would line up for the island using the TX Dike pier as a reference. The visibility was about 50 feet and the water was eirily(sp) calm. We started out great runing straight towards Pelican. We came across the Bouyes that mark the channel about half way between so we knew we were on track and getting close. Now the people that know this area know that it is not very far from the Dike to Pelican Island, maybe a mile. Some how, we completely missed the Island and drove around in the fog completely lost for 3 hours. We ended up running aground and thought that we hit the island. Remember the fog was thick, thick. Scared out of my mind we stuck to and followed the shore line thinking we would eventually reach the Galveston Basin. WRONG!!!! An hour and few prop scratches later a huge creepy site suddenly appeared ahead (75'). My first thought was it was a huge ship so I think that is when I wet myself (jk). It turned out to be the Galveston Causway. If is funny to get out the map and see where we started and where we ended up. Able to breath a little easier, we went along the causeway back towards the yacht basin and then the fog lifted to end up being a beatiful day. One fish to show for that terrifing experience. I have a Whaler now that has a permanet mounted compass and I always, always bring a spare. I will be getting a GPS this year. One of those major life/boating lessons learned.:smile:


----------



## Sick Leave (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Seahunt 186, I think I saw you on the Texas City **** early friday morning and you are right, it was the fog from hell. I was driving the 2230 Bay Stealth and I have never been in fog that bad. I pulled out from the launch at about 7:00 am and as soon as I puttered out away from sight of land, which was only about 20 feet away, I didn't know whether I was coming or going. I moved real slow and all of a sudden, 3 posts were right in front of me - they were sticking out from the Texas City pier. I quickly put it in reverse and headed towards the small spot in the sky that I was hoping was the sun. I stopped and put the Boat Cut on my GPS as a waypoint but even then, I wasn't sure where I was in order to know where I was going. I watched my depthfinder and knew that I was in the channel but not sure were. Visibility was about 20 feet on all sides and I never heard any bells, whistles or gongs. It was slow going and we almost hit a bouy, it if hadn't been for my fishing buddy's hat that blew off and we turned just in time. I was watching my GPS and all of sudden, there were a long pile of rocks. We could not make out exactly what it was and I didn't think that I had been gone from the launch that long, but by looking at the GPS, we had come up on the South Jetty. Then I headed across the channel and found the boat cut with no problems. We kept the rocks in sight to get out to the end of the NJs and acnchored down. It took us an hour to make a 15 minure trip. We caught three bull reds, the biggest was 24lbs 7 oz and 46 in long. We moved around a couple of tiimes and wound up at the baot cut where the fog finally lifted about 12:30. Then we saw what we had missed on the trip over. About 5 ships were anchored in the ship channel and I have no idea how we missed running into at least one of them. It was a very strange adventure to say the least.
About the GPS, I currently have a hand-held Magellan mounted to my console but I am thinkng more seriously about one that has a great deal more detail and easier to see. I just wish there was something I could do to keep the condesation off my eyeglasses so I could see the darn thing. It is a good thing I am near-sighted and my buddy was far-sighted with our glasses off. Litterally, the blind leading the blind.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Sea Hunt a JRC 1500MkII would fit your boat nicely ..It's a complete Radar package for less than a grand ....


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sickleave, 
I probably heard you drive by me when I was tied up to the bouy. I could hear some guys in a boat talking, but I couldn't see the boat. I was going to try and find that boat but didn't want to venture away from the bouy. Atleast you caught some fish. That was better than I did which was none at all. If you fish there often maybe we could follow each other one day. By the way, I'm buying a GPS this week so I will be somewhat equipped.
Scary story Capt. Kat.

Steve


----------



## Sick Leave (Dec 23, 2004)

You know, a compass is great for finding your way home, as is a GPS - expensive or not. However, there is nothing, I realized on Friday, that takes the place of pure visibility; that is being able to see just a little bit beyond the front of your boat. 20 to 30 feet on all sides does not give much of a buffer when a barge is coming or the ferry is crossing the channel, not to mention if a ship can see above the fog and is making his way out/in. A fog is exactly like it is - a FOG and running blind is NOT fun. 
While I was out at the jettys, we anchored on the stern of the sunken concrete ship. I could hear another boat getting closer, quickly, by the sound of the engine but I couldn't see it. I started yelling but they couldn't hear me. All of a sudden we saw each other at the same time, and they were only about 25 ft from me. By the time they reacted and turned away, they were VERY visible and I was scared they weren't going to turn fast enough. Compass or GPS, we just could not see each other and no amount of money can buy that.
I would be happy to fish with you sometime and I do fish the jettys regularly.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Gentlemen,

I see this as a serious safety issue. It's not whether you have a compass or a GPS, it's a matter of separation. Without* radar* your jeopardizing not only your life but those of others by not being able to assure separation between you and others. So please&#8230;have another cup of coffee and wait for the fog to clear.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

My typo. Heavy fog can be penetrated. 

Line of sight can't be obstructed though. T-Tops on boats, tree canopies in forests, etc... can block the signals.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Ditto the above post. We had similiar experience Saturday morning and had the GPS locked on the BC, but still a bit uncertain. Fortunately, I heard the guy that gives out bait at GYB tell a guy to line-up at 60 degrees coming out of the channel. So I used both and it was a normal trip, but a ship in the channel showed up about 100 feet away. Plenty of reaction time, considering I wasn't running fast in 20 foot visibility. Caught a few, so it was an okay day, but dangerous. Had to master it again at 12 noon to come back in, but got to BC and found a beautifully clear day. Bernard


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

Savage...........
YES I can say that without the radar they were running we would have been in for a slow ride. I THANK YOU GUYS FOR THAT... I have a GPS and can tell you with a fog that is not enough. Me and team sponge were in the lead and then we lost Savage then out of nowhere they were right on top of us. I THANK YOU for getting us back also could you send me a copy of the pic you got of my boat? When we went back out to the jettys after the fog cleared up we got some nice bull reds


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

GPS doesn't do much good on floating debris either. We haven't had a river flushing flood recently, but there's always a chance that you'll find anything from whole trees to pilings to whatever else you can dream up floating about anywhere in the bay.


----------



## JJONES205 (Jan 28, 2005)

what type of gps unit would you nab if you had a 18' bay boat


----------



## JJONES205 (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't want to get too carried away, but I would like a nice unit?


----------



## MikTheKnife (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Capt Kat!!!! My wife reads this!!!!!*

For those of you who don't know, I'm married to the beautiful FishinChick and up until today she had no idea of what a couple knuckleheads we were. I was with Capt Kat that day and between the two of us we couldn't have filled a shot glass with common sense.

NOW I'm explaining to her all about it, and boy am I in deep doo-doo.

BTW it was a weird, surreal trip and I thank the Lord that He protects little children and fools.

MIK


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Check out the Garmin 176C. We've had good luck with them


----------

